# Did I make a sponge filter?



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesterday I added a small airstone to my new betta's tank. The bubbles made him nervous so I stuck a cylinder shaped Fluval pre-filter sponge over the airstone. I pinched off the open end of the sponge to keep the airstone and airline in place.

Did I essentially create a sponge filter?


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

yup... dont forget to clean it once a week or so.


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought I might have! Cool, now both sides of my divided 10 gal tank have filtration. 

Thanks Scribbles, for your quick reply.


----------

